# Dutch frog magazine now available in English!



## Suzanne (Dec 28, 2008)

The Dutch Dendrobatid club, Dendrobatidae Netherlands, presents the first international magazine. This magazine can be ordered from their website and is also shipped to the US!
The April issue includes articles about:

Atelopus spumarius barbotini
Polymorphism of Oophaga histrionica
A conservatory terrarium or..?
Requiem for the pool of Méndez
Dendrobatidae Netherlands’ very first nature conservation project
Hyloxalus azureiventris
The hobbyist breeder: E. Smid
Peru, the fantasticus complex

A great magazine for hobbyist all over the world.
more info on this site (in English):
I proudly present... - Gifkikkerportaal - Forum - Dendrobatidae Nederland - English


----------



## Bob Fraser (Nov 21, 2007)

Just ordered it. Looks promising since it's in English. I've seen one in Dutch & the picture quality was awesome. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

the viv pics are amazing, can't get over those!!


----------



## frogandtoad (Apr 24, 2009)

Sweet! I've always wanted to get that magazine...but I held back because it wasn't in English. It looks like they have some pretty informative articles.
Nice!


----------



## Plumifrons (Aug 3, 2008)

April issue

Atelopus spumarius barbotini
In July 2008, after quite a few years, a number of Atelopus have been imported again, including beautiful Atelopus spumarius barbotini. Import of Atelopus used to occur on a regular basis; but within the hobby, very few have probably survived up to this day. Keeping them alive and well used to be hard enough, and breeding was very difficult indeed. Although some people have succeeded at it, these happy few were experts well-versed in breeding. Now that some animals are available again

Polymorphism of Oophaga histrionica
Oophaga histrionica has many colour variants and by some researchers it is considered a mixture of different species. Just like other species in the genus Oophaga, like the O. pumilio, much of its immense colour variation has been charted. However, the list of known colour variants is hardly representative for the overall colour variation within the Oophaga species. Every year new colour variations, especially of O. Histrionica, are described.

A conservatory terrarium or..? 
Several years ago, a long-cherished dream came true with the construction of a conservatory extension to our house. Mainly due to the abundance of light, or daylight, more specifically, a conservatory offers undeniable advantages to growing and tending flowers and plants. In addition to light, warmth and a humid atmosphere are factors contributing to luxuriant and frequent flowering of plants in conservatories.

Requiem for the pool of Méndez
I have been visiting Ecuador on a regular basis since 1992. Throughout my journeys across this country, the pool of Méndez has left a deep impression on me. My adventures have led me to a wide diversity of frog species in all shapes and sizes, which I often saw and heard in great numbers. I have visited this pool many times since. However, improvement of the country’s road infrastructure has brought this small frog’s paradise to an end.

Dendrobatidae Netherlands’ very first nature conservation project
In November 2007 I received a scientific article on a newly described dendrobate from the Colombian Andes. One of the article’s authors, professor Manuel Bernal, was very quick to provide some more pictures and information, enabling DN magazine to devote an article to the subject just before going to press. In addition, he asked in his mail whether Dendrobatidae Netherlands might be able to contribute in some way to conserving the habitat of these frogs.

Hyloxalus azureiventris
At one point, they were abundant within the hobby in great numbers. Nonetheless, right up to the onset of 2007, they had been completely unavailable for quite a few years. Bred by many as a highly suitable beginner’s species, and subsequently all but vanished from the broad range of frogs kept by us as hobbyists. Was it due to a lack of interest, or was there another reason after all? 

The hobbyist breeder: E. Smid
A year ago, I had offered some Dendrobates tinctorius ‘Bakhuis’ frogs for sale, and it didn’t take long for me to sell them. One of the first to respond was Edwin Smid. When he came by my house to collect the frogs, I recognised him from frog fairs, including the Nijmegen event. You will encounter him at such fairs some seven times a year, selling his own captive breeds at both DN frog fairs, as well as events in Houten, Nijmegen and Antwerp. It was about time for me to answer his visit by paying a return visit.

Peru, the fantastica complex
In a previous (Dutch) volume of this magazine, I have been reporting on one of my journeys in Peru, regarding the rediscovery of Excidobates captivus. I have been very lucky from day one, as I was enabled to accompany the now famous American biologists from the poison frog world: Jason L. Brown, Evan Twomey, and Mark Pepper. During those three months, we have seen and experienced many things; more has in fact been witnessed than has been released until recently. Of late, several species descriptions have been published, allowing me to speak freely of some ‘novel’ jewels.

Dn Magazine 2010 English


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

Highly recommended!


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

Is shipping this magazine to the US included in the price?

I remember a spiral-bound book that I purchased from DN that was translated to English back in the late 80's -early 90's and it contained an article on the "red-head' histrionicus. Is this the same group that sold those as well?... 

Thanks, 
Peter Keane


----------



## wimvanvelzen (Nov 1, 2008)

It is the samen group (Dendrobatidae Nederland) indeed. Shipping costs are included!


----------



## taisavet (Jun 21, 2009)

cool I just bought mine!


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

is this magazine still in production? i cant seem to get either links to work?


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

I am getting the same results. I would like to subscribe but a working link would be great.


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

It works fine for me! 

And no, the magazine has not stopped. Work is being done on the third issue already.


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I'd love to hear some opinion on whether the magazine is worth the $20.53 it runs. Is a review of a magazine vendor feedback?


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

How much US$ did that cost you? Did you order both or just 1?

David



Bob Fraser said:


> Just ordered it. Looks promising since it's in English. I've seen one in Dutch & the picture quality was awesome. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

I know I'm stating the obvious, but I figured it was worth repeating. So what they have in English is only for 2010 and beyond. I ordered the two 2010 magazines and the two magazine subscription to the 2011 English version (due out in April 2011 and October 2011). The price in US $ including shipping for 2010 and 2011 (4 magazines total) is $76.66.

David


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Definately a little pricey for a periodical, but still very cool. I'm always on the lookout for these kind of mags. I think I'll order some soon.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I have ordered the 2010 mags and based on those I will order the 2011 mags....But for those that have ordered how long did it take to get them once you ordered them?


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

Once the magazines were released, shipping from Europe was quite quick. Iordered both mags for 2010 look forward to ordering the next 2 for 2011..

Peter


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Azurel said:


> I have ordered the 2010 mags and based on those I will order the 2011 mags....But for those that have ordered how long did it take to get them once you ordered them?


Probably less than two weeks


----------



## thisisivy (May 25, 2010)

Indeed about a week or two. 

Shipping costs will always makes it more expensive unfortunatelly, sorry about that.

Despite that, it's worth every penny....

If somebody knows a good distributor in the USA, please let me know 

Thanks again for the great comments!

2010:

Dn Magazine 2010 English

2011:

Subscription DN Magazine 2011 English, 2 magazines a year!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Nothing I love more then an indepth mag about my hobby....I subscribed to the same thing when I was reefing....Thanks for the info.


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Found this thread earlier today and thought it was worth bumping. I ordered the latest issue so I'll post my review once I receive it.


----------

